# P. miranda Male Right?



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

so ive had this ambiguous Pokie for some time now, and i FINALLY think ive got a good enough molt to figure out its sex. take a look at this pic and tell me what ya'll think.


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 18, 2010)

100% female, spermathecae is clearly visable.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

but its by no means a flap...ive tried playing with it lol....i thought for sure this was a male...


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

plus at this size wouldnt i see the two little knobs at the top of the spermathicae? its over 4.5" right now.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I understand what you're saying, and by your description, yes, male.

Let me try and dig up a ventral shot of a male pokie to try to illustrate what you're describing...

Alright, here's a male incei:







Male rufilata:













So what you're seeing on your molt is that same spot, but reflected from the opposite side.

I think.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah, thanks id love to see some shots. i looked through the spermathicae sexing area on here and ive realized BARELY anyone has pokie molts on there....kinda discouraging. based on what ive known for sexing, this is a boy, becuz its not a flap but more or less just a mark....BUT ventrally its ambiguous. and even tho it did take 8 months between molts i guess im just gonna have to leave it up to the pro's cuz im stumped on this one.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I think I understand what you're saying, and by your description, yes, male.
> 
> Let me try and dig up a ventral shot of a male pokie to try to illustrate what you're describing...
> 
> ...


yeah i turned the molt over and looked, that spots not there lol...and then i put a needle to the "spermathicae" and it moved...i dont really know how we can be so damn hard up on this T, ive had several people look at it ventrally and ive gotten a big acrossed the board "i dont know" and now im looking at the same thing lmao.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have a link to your ventral pics?


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 18, 2010)

here's a shot of my female's molt when she was 4.5", spermathecae looks different from yours..but yours does look like spermathecae IMO..the notch from the inside of a molt would just be a small transparent spot.

the "notch" on this species is quite noticeable too, you would know as soon as you took a look at it ventrally, that it was male.


----------



## robertcarst (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know about miranda, but probably the same, look at some pictures of ornata and formosa spermathecae,http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/spermgal-Poecilotheria.htm, they are a one piece organ, so I will have to go with Dan'sDragons and say this is a female.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

2 ventral shots....best i could do.....













2 carapace shots to give size, color, and possible dimorphism.....


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 18, 2010)

looks just like my female..


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

well crap lmao....ive gotta say, this is probably the most problematic T i own. ive got everyone saying it something different, the damn things almost full grown...im gonna change its name from "Poe" to "Pat" hahaha.


----------



## fatich (Jan 18, 2010)

it seems to me female


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I know someone with a small male, so either way you'll be fine.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 18, 2010)

100% female.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Well, I know someone with a small male, so either way you'll be fine.


haha, id love to say this is 100% female like the others are, but still not sure. i am starting to fall head over heals for pokies...i want to get a lot more, but i was kinda upset when this was looking male. 

wonder if talkenlate04 (ryan) wouldnt mind chiming in on this thread...my first attempts to sex this thing about 8 months ago had him saying male...but there was no molt to show, it was all bad ventral and carapace shots.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2010)

Jason's damn good at pokie sexing too, so I'd feel pretty confident in his post.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Jason's damn good at pokie sexing too, so I'd feel pretty confident in his post.


Jason? whos that?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Joe, but even this one is a toughy.  The only reason I said it was 100% female was because of it's size and folio pattern. Dorsally it looks very female but ventrally it looks male.  I'm just going with my gut here.

Ohh and also because you can't deny the presence of spermethecae on the exuvium.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 18, 2010)

I could be wrong lol.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I could be wrong lol.


my point exactly....i own a Pat lmao. thanks guys for everything, your confidence is giving me a bit of ease even tho its still slightly up in the air. i guess ill just keep sexing every molt....or til it spins a sperm web lol.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want, send me the molt and I'll take a look through my 'scope.


----------



## billopelma (Jan 19, 2010)

Good example of why ventral sexing by picture is sketchy.
There is clearly a spermathecae in those first pics and it is exactly what it should look like for the species. Female!

Bill


----------



## Scourge (Jan 19, 2010)

My first thought was female, that does look like spermetheca. But when you say there's no flap, then it should be a male?

Interesting thread here:

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=14964


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 21, 2010)

i read thru that thread and it didnt make much sense to me...they were trying to say the first pic was a male??? theres clearly not one but two spermathicae there lol...or thats my thought.


----------



## John Apple (Jan 21, 2010)

Rusty my friend...that is a girl for sure buddy and a very nice one at that.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 21, 2010)

*Nice shots of the spider! Pretty!*

Can't wait to get mine Today! {sm.}

Looks like Female parts to Me.......But, that coming from a Hobbyist who has Never......Looked at Pokie exuvium that was sexable. However, Compared to the sex organ shedding visual "Differences" in other species.........that does Not look like a smooth flat {Male} surface!  

Well anyways - Very *nice* colors on your Pokie Rusty.

- Jason J. Brown


----------



## John Apple (Jan 21, 2010)

Rusty...forgot to mention buddy....sell me that GIRL...cmon man cmon
I would


----------



## billopelma (Jan 21, 2010)

Rusty, forget about that M. lambertoni thread, you're confused because those are an exception and *are* confusing, that's the point of the thread really.

 Some species males have 'accessory organs' that look similar to spermathecae but they definitely lack the uterus externus (flap). The flap on many species females is very obvious but not so much on Poec's. That and Poec males don't have 'accessory organs' either.

Read this one right here on arachnoboards and it may clear up a few things...


Bill


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 25, 2010)

billopelma....THANK YOU very much, if that isnt a sticky it SO should be. 

John....NO way Jose...i love my pokie...even if it turned out male. shes almost 5" and phil has a 2" male...hopefully the size difference will time up just right. ;P


----------

